# New member...



## Stompers (Aug 31, 2010)

and I don't know if this the right place or not to introduce myself so my apologies in advance if I mess up. I'm retired as a maintenance supervisor from Ohio State Parks for 5 yrs. now and enjoying working for myself the past few. Started by rototilling gardens w/ my 5 ft. tiller and JD 770 tractor and decided to expand and purchased a Rayco Stumpgrinder. Been keeping busy w/ a few jobs a week. Just more less having fun and staying in shape (trying any way). Been lurking and reading a bit before I chimed in and hope to learn a little from ya'll.
Thanks and Mods. please move if you want. Gary


----------



## Stompers (Sep 3, 2010)

OK........well........nice talkin' to ya'll. Late!


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Sep 3, 2010)

*new member*

Welcome good web site,I miss doing stumps.We have a Vermeer 630B but don't have a truck to pull it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 3, 2010)

Stompers said:


> OK........well........nice talkin' to ya'll. Late!



Hang in there, 
Jeff


----------



## Stompers (Sep 3, 2010)

^^^pheh.........


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 3, 2010)

Stompers said:


> ^^^pheh.........



I smell a 'spam' sandwich.
Jeff


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Sep 3, 2010)

Where are you in NE Ohio?


----------



## Stompers (Sep 4, 2010)

TimberJack_7 said:


> Where are you in NE Ohio?



I'm between Warren and Ravenna.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Sep 4, 2010)

Stompers said:


> and I don't know if this the right place or not to introduce myself so my apologies in advance if I mess up. I'm retired as a maintenance supervisor from Ohio State Parks for 5 yrs. now and enjoying working for myself the past few. Started by rototilling gardens w/ my 5 ft. tiller and JD 770 tractor and decided to expand and purchased a Rayco Stumpgrinder. Been keeping busy w/ a few jobs a week. Just more less having fun and staying in shape (trying any way). Been lurking and reading a bit before I chimed in and hope to learn a little from ya'll.
> Thanks and Mods. please move if you want. Gary



Welcome To AS!

Enjoy retirement!


----------



## Stompers (Sep 4, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I smell a 'spam' sandwich.
> Jeff



Look man. I don't know what your smelling and not sure what you mean by that. I'm just here because I thought I'd learn a little something, maybe talk to some people, maybe find a small Co. in my area to work with, maybe not. I've cut and trimmed alot of trees, ground alot of stumps, cut alot of firewood for over thirty years in my career at ODNR. I'm retired now and don't give a :censored: if I work or don't work. 

Why are you here? Have a nice day.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 4, 2010)

Stompers said:


> Look man. I don't know what your smelling and not sure what you mean by that. I'm just here because I thought I'd learn a little something, maybe talk to some people, maybe find a small Co. in my area to work with, maybe not. I've cut and trimmed alot of trees, ground alot of stumps, cut alot of firewood for over thirty years in my career at ODNR. I'm retired now and don't give a :censored: if I work or don't work.
> 
> Why are you here? Have a nice day.



Maybe I have been here so long, you smelled like spam. Thanks for clearing that up. Maybe a sublimal link at the end of your post made me think that! 
I also don't care if you work or not.
Have a nice day.
Jeff


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Just ignore the grumpy/knuckle heads. Hang around and browse thru the old threads. Always some good info to be found.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 4, 2010)

Stompers said:


> Look man. I don't know what your smelling and not sure what you mean by that. I'm just here because I thought I'd learn a little something, maybe talk to some people, maybe find a small Co. in my area to work with, maybe not. I've cut and trimmed alot of trees, ground alot of stumps, cut alot of firewood for over thirty years in my career at ODNR. I'm retired now and don't give a :censored: if I work or don't work.
> 
> Why are you here? Have a nice day.



Go get em Stompers. You go girl! 
Nah! you sound like a tough old sob who knows what he is doing.

Man, did you guys see the attitude on this one?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 4, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Mods please move to the rototilling and stump grinding forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







i love my 630b


----------



## NeoTree (Sep 4, 2010)

Stompers said:


> I'm between Warren and Ravenna.



I'm gonna guess you worked at West Branch???
Anyway they'res a couple of us NEaster Ohioans here. Welcome!


----------



## johninky (Sep 4, 2010)

TimberJack_7 said:


> Where are you in NE Ohio?




Who is John Galt?

Main character in Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Sep 5, 2010)

johninky said:


> Who is John Galt?
> 
> Main character in Atlas Shrugged.




Probably a second assistant bookkeeper somewhere......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 5, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> i love my 630b



Whats that kid doing the ROBOT???


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Whats that kid doing the ROBOT???



and why is he so small and standing on the stumper tongue...


----------



## yooper (Sep 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Whats that kid doing the ROBOT???





Rftreeman said:


> and why is he so small and standing on the stumper tongue...



lol.....tom comes from a family of dancing midgets. he teaches the kids well eh!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stompers (Sep 6, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> I'm gonna guess you worked at West Branch???
> Anyway they'res a couple of us NEaster Ohioans here. Welcome!



Yup. Hired on there in 1978 but worked in Athens Co. before that.

Thanks all!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 7, 2010)

yooper said:


> lol.....tom comes from a family of dancing midgets. he teaches the kids well eh!:greenchainsaw:



Toms a little short as well his hard hat is the only thing I can see sticking up over the front of the machine....


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Toms a little short as well his hard hat is the only thing I can see sticking up over the front of the machine....



I think he is standing on the wheel.


----------

